# Chloe Mortaud @ Paris Fashion Week Haute Couture S/S 2010 - Jean-Paul Gaultier - Runway 27.02.2010 x 2



## Q (2 März 2010)

​Free Image Hosting by ImageBam.com

thx Alex6


----------



## Rolli (2 März 2010)

:thx: dir für die Pics von Chloe


----------

